# Shop tools you can't live without



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

In the past few years we moved into a much larger shop that allows us to do almost all repairs and maintenance in house. We have a mobile/part time mechanic for larger or technical repairs but try to most everything else ourselves. We're trying to go through our tool inventory because it seems lately that each time we get into a project we find a tool or something that we don't have that would make the job go quicker or easier. What tools do you find you can't live without, use all of the time, must haves, great amazon finds, etc??

For instance, we replaced an oil pan on one of our pickups and found a lot of mushroomed and very rusted bolt heads. Our mechanic pulled out a case of twist sockets that he hammered onto the bolt heads and had them out in seconds. It was a $20 purchase on amazon that makes getting rusted bolts out a simple task.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

This could be a great thread...that hopefully doesn’t cost me a fortune...just ordered a set of the twist sockets.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ll Put a set of twin sockets on the list. I already have a couple chores for them .

Q, How do you get the bolt or nut out of the socket after? 

A Indispensable tool a BFH.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Amazon has been getting a workout this morning, some of my guys made a list based on things we have run into over the course of the last few projects. It's a long pricey list. The "twist" sockets get tapped onto the bolt and used like a regular socket, usually the bolt comes right out after.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I can live without it but still glad i have one cause they're handy...

https://boltbusterinc.com/kit/


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

A  Frig. ??


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I love my Milwaukee 1/2 high torque cordless impact.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I love my Milwaukee 1/2 high torque cordless impact.


X2


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I love my Milwaukee 1/2 high torque cordless impact.


Agreed. Also can't live without my Milwaukee battery grease gun. Our scags have 18 grease fittings on most of them. Can do them in a fraction of the time as a handheld grease gun.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> I can live without it but still glad i have one cause they're handy...
> 
> https://boltbusterinc.com/kit/


I'm too cheap, poor, or both....at $650, I'll stick with open flames.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

We just took delivery of a tire mounting and a balancing machine. Should pay for itself in about 18 months.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm too cheap, poor, or both....at $650, I'll stick with open flames.


What's your insurance deductible compared to the cost of the nut buster? If you don't know you'll find out when the open flame lights something on fire.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bullet Bunker.....
https://www.thebulletbunker.com/products/


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know if it's a tool, but AC and Heat.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF said:


> What's your insurance deductible compared to the cost of the nut buster? If you don't know you'll find out when the open flame lights something on fire.....


I don't know, I seem to find myself thinking about burning vehicles to the ground most times I work on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Anything from Horror Freight...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anything from Horror Freight...


That's half my shop...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Anything from Horror Freight...


I'm doing fine without Horrible Freight.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

5 foot pry bar and large sledge hammer .


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Lots of spare cash...a lift.

Medium.... A nice Fluke VOM with a bunch of different leads, current clamps, etc.

On the cheaper side, guage(s) and fittings to allow pressures to be measured in whatever hydraulic system(s) you have.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I don't know if it's a tool, but AC and Heat.


You could consider a waste oil heater a convenient shop tool
It is nice doing oil changes and getting instant free heat out of it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Masssnowfighter said:


> You could consider a waste oil heater a convenient shop tool
> It is nice doing oil changes and getting instant free heat out of it


But doing the oil change itself in the cold sucks...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

A serious note of favorite shop tool is my 3/4" snap on ratchet with the long (40" maybe) bar. It doesn't get used a whole lot, and the 1/2" breaker is definitely lighter, but it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I can live without it but still glad i have one cause they're handy...
> 
> https://boltbusterinc.com/kit/


We have the same thing only under the mini ductor name. Very handy when you want to heat something that's next to wiring or gas line or plastic air brake line on a big truck without melting it.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Randall Ave said:


> I'm doing fine without Horrible Freight.


Are you sure, I hear on the playground they have a vehicle lift that's to die for.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

A good air compressor to run tools and spray guns


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Good ceiling lights and portable lights ..... every year you need these more and more .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Are you sure, I hear on the playground they have a vehicle lift that's to die for.


I would need those socks and the red velvet shoes, don't think he's ready to give them up just yet.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Any


Aerospace Eng said:


> Lots of spare cash...a lift.
> 
> Medium.... A nice Fluke VOM with a bunch of different leads, current clamps, etc.
> 
> On the cheaper side, guage(s) and fittings to allow pressures to be measured in whatever hydraulic system(s) you have.


I have a SnapOn vantage, the newest model. And the ProLink Ultra for my truck scanner. Use them both a lot.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Any
> 
> I have a SnapOn vantage, the newest model. And the ProLink Ultra for my truck scanner. Use them both a lot.


Why do you need them when you have the plowsite gang.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why do you need them when you have the plowsite gang.


 Exactly


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Why do you need them when you have the plowsite gang.


Sometimes I have to enter into other realms to perform texting tech service. For them there special, ah Im stopping there.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drill press, drill bit doctor, every type of gear wrench built, and swivel sockets.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A clock and wrench wench.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

15 ton overhead crane.....

Nice for doing brakes on trailers or when loading.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A beer machine...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> A beer machine...
> 
> View attachment 199656
> 
> View attachment 199657


Huh...5 waters and Mountain Dew.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...5 waters and Mountain Dew.


Beat me to it..lol


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...5 waters and Mountain Dew.





Mr.Markus said:


> Beat me to it..lol


You guys just hurt my feeling...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...5 waters and Mountain Dew.












Here is what I was trying to find...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> You guys just hurt my feeling...


Better hydrate....!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> You guys just hurt my feeling...


Poor snowflake...


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Nobody said torches???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Torches


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Torches


Nevermind....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mudly said:


> Nobody said torches???


Matt did in his reply to the nutz buster post


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm too cheap, poor, or both....at $650, I'll stick with open flames.


I thought he meant he just burns stuff when the dealer can't fix it properly...


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

12v test light.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> 12v test light.


Add to that a power probe


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Add to that a power probe


Yes the power probe is 50 times better than a regular test light.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Add to that a power probe


...... never mind


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Bendpak 10K hoist. Always wanted one, finally found a great deal on a clean used one. Amazing for so many things. Even have it holding up a float trailer for repairs, not just vehicles. So nice and easier on backs and helps in 1000 ways. Only had it installed a month ago and likely lifted 10-15 times for work/service etc.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Bumping this back up and also wanted to see what everyone's opinion on nut and bolt assortments was. We're looking to get a series of shelves/bins set up with a full assortment of grade 8 nuts, bolts, washers, lock washers, etc. 

There is a lot of chinese made assortment kits available with only a few US ones. Rogo Fastener stopped by our shop and has a mid size setup assortment for about $500 or so including the bin. Fastenal around here is a no go. Any one buy online?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

srl28 said:


> Bumping this back up and also wanted to see what everyone's opinion on nut and bolt assortments was. We're looking to get a series of shelves/bins set up with a full assortment of grade 8 nuts, bolts, washers, lock washers, etc.
> 
> There is a lot of chinese made assortment kits available with only a few US ones. Rogo Fastener stopped by our shop and has a mid size setup assortment for about $500 or so including the bin. Fastenal around here is a no go. Any one buy online?


I use Imperial Supply. And there's a local place here.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

srl28 said:


> Bumping this back up and also wanted to see what everyone's opinion on nut and bolt assortments was. We're looking to get a series of shelves/bins set up with a full assortment of grade 8 nuts, bolts, washers, lock washers, etc.
> 
> There is a lot of chinese made assortment kits available with only a few US ones. Rogo Fastener stopped by our shop and has a mid size setup assortment for about $500 or so including the bin. Fastenal around here is a no go. Any one buy online?


With our shear pin issues with our new snow blower this winter. I went to E bay for bulk lots of metric bolts. Best value I found was Grainger.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A well stocked TP supply room....


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

My best tool is my box to put them all in. ( then my OVHD crane)


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> My best tool is my box to put them all in. ( then my OVHD crane)
> View attachment 202211


Well now... if you want to get deep... my best tool is my brain..... also an enemy at times....


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ha, good one. ( now which drawer did I leave that in


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Ha, good one. ( now which drawer did I leave that in


Probably the one with the empty 750 of Rye.....
Just sayin........ for a friend


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

I









Gotta have tunes....these little Bluetooth speakers are impressive btw


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> I
> View attachment 202215
> 
> 
> Gotta have tunes....these little Bluetooth speakers are impressive btw


At popular prices...... priceless


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plow4beer said:


> I
> View attachment 202215
> 
> 
> Gotta have tunes....these little Bluetooth speakers are impressive btw


YES! Took the family out to the shop tonight to make some American Girls furniture (wait, did I actually just admit that online? ) and cranked up the radio to lift everyone's spirits. My youngest even hit her head on the floor when trying to ride this mini banana board, didn't even cry! Good times!

BTW, nice use of log chains, a little rebar welded in for good measure would have really finished that off, in my humble opinion.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> I
> View attachment 202215
> 
> 
> Gotta have tunes....these little Bluetooth speakers are impressive btw


So you can weld chain for downpressure...


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you can weld chain for downpressure...


Sow eye'v hurd....we just wanted a speaker shelf though


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

srl28 said:


> Bumping this back up and also wanted to see what everyone's opinion on nut and bolt assortments was. We're looking to get a series of shelves/bins set up with a full assortment of grade 8 nuts, bolts, washers, lock washers, etc.
> 
> There is a lot of chinese made assortment kits available with only a few US ones. Rogo Fastener stopped by our shop and has a mid size setup assortment for about $500 or so including the bin. Fastenal around here is a no go. Any one buy online?


We have lawson bins that we restock from rural king or farm and fleet.

https://www.lawsonproducts.com/Gene...age/Storage-Equipment-Literature/CA080030.lpc


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

10mm sockets/wrenches


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

midnight pumpkin said:


> 10mm sockets/wrenches


lol... that is priceless... the illustrious 10mm

Why is that the one that is never in the socket rack?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

speaking of sockets

Hanson Socket Organizers - got to have um


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> speaking of sockets
> 
> Hanson Socket Organizers - got to have um


I keep breaking those. I wonder if Horrible Freight has them?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> speaking of sockets
> 
> Hanson Socket Organizers - got to have um





Randall Ave said:


> I keep breaking those. I wonder if Horrible Freight has them?


I have those because I can read the socket size easier than the others and I broke my first one today after about 4 years.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I have those because I can read the socket size easier than the others and I broke my first one today after about 4 years.


I jinxed ya.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I jinxed ya.


The 1/2" drive set I picked it up from the light end and I heard crack.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

These are the HF ones. I think they're fine, and like a third the cost of the Hanson ones:


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> These are the HF ones. I think they're fine, and like a third the cost of the Hanson ones:
> 
> View attachment 202343


You shouldn't need those trays, looks like you only use 3 sockets.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You shouldn't need those trays, looks like you only use 3 sockets.


Those must be the sockets he uses putting together the "American Girl" furniture


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Those must be the sockets he uses putting together the "American Girl" furniture


At first I thought it was the tool shelf at the local hardware store.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You shouldn't need those trays, looks like you only use 3 sockets.


Perhaps I clean the nuts before putting a socket on them, ever think of that?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

jomama45 said:


> Perhaps I clean the nuts before putting a socket on them, ever think of that?


You, oh nevermind.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> Perhaps I clean the nuts before putting a socket on them, ever think of that?


That wasnt my first thought.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That wasnt my first thought.


2nd, 3rd,4th..………………………. Brazilionth?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jomama45 said:


> These are the HF ones. I think they're fine, and like a third the cost of the Hanson ones:
> 
> View attachment 202343


Where are the rest of the sockets? Big tear down project going on? :laugh:


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Where are the rest of the sockets? Big tear down project going on? :laugh:


It's one of those "sets"


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Where are the rest of the sockets? Big tear down project going on? :laugh:


Your supposed to have all the sockets in the rail?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I was going to say my TIG machine, Bridgeport and Lathe. But right now it is my CNC plasma cutter. I have sections on my table that I just have sheet plate in most used different thicknesses. I don't use my horizontal band saw anymore if I need some stock. I just see what size I need and fire up inkscape and make a drawing and cut it out. It took me longer to type this then cut a piece of flat stock out. Oh, plus I cut fancy stuff out with it too.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Where are the rest of the sockets? Big tear down project going on? :laugh:


Ask nice and I might send you a picture of my rachet... ......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

TJS said:


> I was going to say my TIG machine, Bridgeport and Lathe. But right now it is my CNC plasma cutter. I have sections on my table that I just have sheet plate in most used different thicknesses. I don't use my horizontal band saw anymore if I need some stock. I just see what size I need and fire up inkscape and make a drawing and cut it out. It took me longer to type this then cut a piece of flat stock out. Oh, plus I cut fancy stuff out with it too.


Having Machine Tools makes life sooooo mulch easier.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

u have to know what day it is ? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/223939774053


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> u have to know what day it is ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223939774053


Locally the barber shop and gas station both have shop calendars. You have to ask for them around christmas, and you have to ask, they are not on display.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> u have to know what day it is ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/223939774053


I believe there's a thread for that.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

never would've thought a stubby grocery cart would be so handy around the shop...I'll try to grab a pic of how it's been modified to hold tools later when I run by the shop. Mainly use it to house a mini torch, impacts, few wrenches, breaker/Cheater bars


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Heard they are fun to ride on - in too .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Heard they are fun to ride on - in too .....


Long time ago before I was married, my future wife, my roommate and his girlfriend were going into Meijer (basically a WallyWorld but higher class). Grabbed a cart from the corral and somehow they said we didn't dare to have one of us ride in the cart while the other one pushed. Roommate and I looked at each other, I jumped in and he pushed.

They were rather embarrassed...not sure why they thought we wouldn't live up to the challenge. And no, they didn't kick us oot of the store.

PS It was a full size cart.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Heard they are fun to ride on - in too .....


I'll never know....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Long time ago before I was married, my future wife, my roommate and his girlfriend were going into Meijer (basically a WallyWorld but higher class). Grabbed a cart from the corral and somehow they said we didn't dare to have one of us ride in the cart while the other one pushed. Roommate and I looked at each other, I jumped in and he pushed.
> 
> They were rather embarrassed...not sure why they thought we wouldn't live up to the challenge. And no, they didn't kick us oot of the store.
> 
> PS It was a full size cart.


Probably have to be from Ohio to ride in the small cart.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> were going into Meijer (basically a WallyWorld but higher class).


Why cuz they're from Grand cRapids...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Why cuz they're from Grand cRapids...?


Actually it started in Greenville.

But I do understand the jealousy...being from Indiana...and then South Bent to boot.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I heard a story that I rode in one home from a bar that I swear I have never been to. I was pre drinking before they went. Last thing I remember was the last of our party showed up and I was heading to the door to get my shoes so we could head out. No pictures so I deny it every time they bring it up.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Any strange grill - bar - marks - scars on your person ... or is that top secret ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually it started in Greenville.
> 
> But I do understand the jealousy...being from Indiana...and then South Bent to boot.


One of my largest suppliers is in Greenville, been there a few times and last I herd there's a pretty big meth problem in the area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> One of my largest suppliers is in Greenville, been there a few times and last I herd there's a pretty big meth problem in the area.


I know...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Any strange grill - bar - marks - scars on your person ... or is that top secret ?


Square head.....!


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Robertson .... ?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

BUFF said:


> One of my largest suppliers is in Greenville, been there a few times and last I herd there's a pretty big meth problem in the area.


There is a big meth problem in lots places.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

SHAWZER said:


> Any strange grill - bar - marks - scars on your person ... or is that top secret ?


https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/2429d2e7-b77b-48dd-98b4-4a95ef572d4f


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is a big meth problem in lots places.


And some you would never think there would be which is baffling to me.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> And some you would never think there would be which is baffling to me.


Here it's heroin, as far as I no anyway. I did have a relative OD, died. Think he was 26 years old. I am not going to elaborate on his family structure.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

BUFF said:


> I'll never know....
> ]
> 
> SKWBG...bet you could be made to fit in a costco cart


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Back on topic, my most used shop tools are my wrenches. Like my chainsaw, razor, and wife I've been told (by her) that i can't ever lend them out...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Is that your wife's nickname for you ? Richard ?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Back on topic, my most used shop tools are my wrenches. Like my chainsaw, razor, and wife I've been told (by her) that i can't ever lend them out...
> 
> View attachment 202446


Is that a 24/26mm open end combination?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Is that a 24/26mm open end combination?


Self adjusting for years one size fits all, seizing with age, harder you cuss the better it works.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Glad I didn't end up with a full sized cart..this is way more maneuverable.. plus no one can fit in it, & do something dumb


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 202884
> 
> Glad I didn't end up with a full sized cart..this is way more maneuverable.. plus no one can fit in it, & do something dumb
> 
> View attachment 202885


I was expecting a foto from another thread.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> plus no one can fit in it, & do something dumb


What are you saying?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you saying?


Something like seeing if it will float?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What are you saying?


That Work comp is already high to begin with for what we do


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

EWSplow said:


> I was expecting a foto from another thread.


Ha..That's on fill


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 202884
> 
> Glad I didn't end up with a full sized cart..this is way more maneuverable.. plus no one can fit in it, & do something dumb
> 
> View attachment 202885


I think we all Noah guy that fit.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I think we all Noah guy that fit.


Beep Beep....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

plow4beer said:


> View attachment 202884
> 
> Glad I didn't end up with a full sized cart..this is way more maneuverable.. plus no one can fit in it, & do something dumb
> 
> View attachment 202885


My BIL (God bless his soul) used to always scoff at tent camping, saying it was "practicing being homeless ". I think the same thing might apply to your shopping cart, especially with the current economic conditions.......

PS, nice SS tires..........


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

jomama45 said:


> My BIL (God bless his soul) used to always scoff at tent camping, saying it was "practicing being homeless ". I think the same thing might apply to your shopping cart, especially with the current economic conditions.......
> 
> PS, nice SS tires..........


all part of my pre-prepping strategy...I'll be prepped for any outcome


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jomama45 said:


> My BIL (God bless his soul) used to always scoff at tent camping, saying it was "practicing being homeless ". I think the same thing might apply to your shopping cart, especially with the current economic conditions.......
> 
> PS, nice SS tires..........


It might take a highly skilled driver to get the RV here.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jomama45 said:


> My BIL (God bless his soul) used to always scoff at tent camping, saying it was "practicing being homeless ". I think the same thing might apply to your shopping cart, especially with the current economic conditions.......
> 
> PS, nice SS tires..........


I have a BIL thats older than me, he spent 5 years on the street. He has always had trouble keeping a job and its not a lazy thing, he just gets weird ideas in his brain about how to make things more productive and breaks them... gets fired. For years i thought he was on something, turns out his brain works differently than everyone elses undiagnosed high functioning autism. 
If it werent for my wife he would still be in a makeshift shelter on the side of a highway with nothing but a candle for heat in -30 degree winters. He was on a waiting list for subsidized housing for 4 of those years, and too proud to take handouts from his family. It is one thing to camp for a few weeks, months. We watched the toll on his health both mental, and physical. There are alot of people who believe they can do it, but take away what they have now and watch how quickly that resilience fades.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a BIL thats older than me, he spent 5 years on the street. He has always had trouble keeping a job and its not a lazy thing, he just gets weird ideas in his brain about how to make things more productive and breaks them... gets fired. For years i thought he was on something, turns out his brain works differently than everyone elses undiagnosed high functioning autism.
> If it werent for my wife he would still be in a makeshift shelter on the side of a highway with nothing but a candle for heat in -30 degree winters. He was on a waiting list for subsidized housing for 4 of those years, and too proud to take handouts from his family. It is one thing to camp for a few weeks, months. We watched the toll on his health both mental, and physical. There are alot of people who believe they can do it, but take away what they have now and watch how quickly that resilience fades.


You mean it's not like the stupid TV shows naked and afraid or alone with the camera crews standing a couple feet away.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Ho ya dis is the location of the homeless 
Encampment.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> It might take a highly skilled driver to get the RV here.
> 
> View attachment 202919
> View attachment 202920


Just need someone to hold your beer....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

plow4beer said:


> Ha..That's on fill


You gotta give me some time... things like this dont get built over simply one thirty pack....


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Hydromaster said:


> It might take a highly skilled driver to get the RV here.
> 
> View attachment 202919
> View attachment 202920


I think you underestimate my abilities to plant the pedal on the floor and send it.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

A small lathe, every shop needs one. Cause even without the proper tooling (or proper knowledge for that matter) everyone must have a few 4.5" grinders lying around.....lol.......


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> A small lathe, every shop needs one. Cause even without the proper tooling (or proper knowledge for that matter) everyone must have a few 4.5" grinders lying around.....lol.......
> 
> View attachment 203012


At least you took the guard off the grinder so you can see what you're doing...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grinders come with guards?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> It might take a highly skilled driver to get the RV here.
> 
> View attachment 202919
> View attachment 202920


If you had a Highboy with a Cummings loaded up with Polar Power it could make it


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Grinders come with guards?


They are in the box under the safety manual.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> They are in the box under the safety manual.


The what?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The what?


yes


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

When it's time to take a dump! A heated toilet seat. We have all been there


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive never had a dump at Lowes...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

They make heated seats .... ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> They make heated seats .... ?


You need to run power to the outhouse first..!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> You need to run power to the outhouse first..!


I was trying to come up with a response to an outhouse, yours was brilliant.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I might as well run water and hydro at the same time .....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I might as well run water and hydro at the same time .....


Aren't those the same thing?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I will run them in the same pipe to find out ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> I will run them in the same pipe to find out ......


Is hydro metric water?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Those Canucks cal electricity Hydro.

It’s a wacky wacky world Just ask Pat


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

All I know is Ontario Hydro disconnects my power when I don't pay the bill .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Water is power.....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Water is power.....


Yes


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> I will run them in the same pipe to find out ......


Make sure the outhouse is downhill...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

From the windmill .... ? Better bring out all my shop tools for this installation .....


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SHAWZER said:


> From the windmill .... ? Better bring out all my shop tools for this installation .....


 Make sure you bring that left-handed Monkey wrench


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Water is power.....


So, I should plug my extension cord in here?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

SHAWZER said:


> All I know is Ontario Hydro disconnects my power when I don't pay the bill .


Sorry about that, it's just business nothing personal.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is hydro metric water?


Metric kilowatts


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Make sure you bring that left-handed Monkey wrench


I have 2 ..... 1 for when I am facing this way and 1 for when I am facing that way .


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Far be it for me to tell another man what to do with his extension cord...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Far be it for me to tell another man what to do with his extension cord...


 Just do me a favor and don't ask Pat what those options could be ....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

You have 1 complete cord ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Just do me a favor and don't ask Pat what those options could be ....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Just do me a favor and don't ask Pat what those options could be ....


i know I'm gonna regret this...

Who's Pat?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> i know I'm gonna regret this...
> 
> Who's Pat?


Short for Patrick.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> i know I'm gonna regret this...
> 
> Who's Pat?


A very disturbed dude from Chicago area. Mop slinger, broom jockey and apparently frequents Quick Marts and drinks Heineken with Fritos.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Short for Patrick.


Ooohh! PATRICK....!

Google was almost right then...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> i know I'm gonna regret this...
> 
> Who's Pat?


1olddogtwo


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Got the urinal hung and operational the other day after work at my buddy's place.

We had to stand around drink a small quantity of lattes after completion to give it a proper test run.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

All at once...?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ha....


----------

